# i got my license!



## angel5433 (Dec 29, 2009)

i've been trying to get my license for almost 3 years now...it wasn't that i was not a decent driver, it's just that i always got so darn nervous whenever someone was in the car with me, critiquing my every move!

but i finally passed today, and the guy even said to me (after i told him how nervous i was), "I didn't notice that at all. I thought you were pretty confident." 

yay i'm so happy now lol. i feel like that was the step i needed to give me confidence. maybe now i can attempt to talk to a cute boy..:yay


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

That's excellent, congratulations!!!!! 

It took me a while to pass as well, due to nerves (I even panicked and drove on the wrong side of the road at one stage during one test. Doesn't need saying that I failed that one, lol!). 

Once you start driving on your own, your confidence will soon come, and i'm sure you'll love it. There aren't many things that make me feel more confident and free as being able to drive.

Once again, Congratulations!!!! :clap:boogie


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Congratulations! Now I wish I could get mine :yes


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

congrats on the license. I didn't get mine til I was 21


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well done! Freedom


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^and Ospi designs race cars :lol. That is quite a compliment.

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations Angel! :yay 
I passed my drivers test recently as well. :high5


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

That's great! Congratulations!! :clap


----------



## Cruiser (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats! Don't feel alone about nerves when it comes to getting your license, it is the most common thing and it is also the most comon reason for failure. I have worked as a driver examiner, I will admit that some are better than others, I think I was a bit of a push over and a little more understanding than some of my colleagues. Here you are allow 25 marks off before you fail, meaning you can screw up 25 times and still pass, the most common thing I saw was people would scrape the curb trying to parallel park, at which point they would assume they had failed and the rest of the test would turn into a total bust. but it is just 1 mark if you scrape the curb and if you simple correct it you are back in business with no real troubles.

I actually had one teenage boy scrape the curb and he got so upset he got out of the car and started banging his head on a tree and crying that his father was going to kill him. So just remember one thing to all those who are trying to get their license. EVERYONE is nervous, and don't let one tiny little thing throw you off


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Congrats!! 
When I first went to go taking the driving portion of the test, I had a panic attack... so I can relate with the anxiety there


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats, that's vital. Glad it inspired you.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

YAIII! Big accomplishmen there! Congratulations and drive safe 

When I was driving on the test, my legs shook and I thought I would never pass, so I feel your pain  My second test I passed, the woman said that I ll pass you, I'm sure you drive a lot better when I'm not in a car lol


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Congrats! I remember it being such a big relief when I got mine. Enjoy the new freedom.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That's awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done angel5433 you should be proud of yourself!  I passed years ago now, but failed the first two tests due to nerves and silly mistakes. I remember how relieved I felt when I finally did it. :boogie


----------



## angel5433 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks everyone! hopefully things can only go up from here.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

congrats! im taking my test in like 2 weeks. im not that nervous. i think i will do ok. my mom says im a great driver now. once you start driving daily the fear went away. theres a little fear for me on the freeway but not too much. i hope i do well. im so excited and hope i pass the first time.  freedom!


----------



## Prefix (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats!! I'd be lying if I said I wasn't jealous - getting my license is something I've talked about wanting on here many times. I've taken the test three times, and each time failed because I was literally on the verge of a panic attack. I deal SOOO poorly with people watching/judging me I mess up left and right, even though I'm a great driver when I practice.

Would you (or any other SA sufferers who've gotten their licenses) mind sharing with me some tips?


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

Congrats! i was nervous as hell for my road test... i failed it  i'm waiting until after the winter to retake it


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

for some reason, id feel less nervous with a woman tester than a male. lol, hopefully i will get a female


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Prefix said:


> *I deal SOOO poorly with people watching/judging me I mess up left and right*, even though I'm a great driver when I practice.
> 
> Would you (or any other SA sufferers who've gotten their licenses) mind sharing with me some tips?


This seems the main reason why you're failing your driver's exam. I know it's easier said then done, but just focus on the task at hand. Your driving instructor's attention is on your driving NOT on you.

I wish I could be more helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Congratulations!!:clap:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats! I went to my doc and got some beta blockers before my test. I passed the test first time with no faults:boogie


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Congrats! I went to my doc and got some beta blockers before my test. *I passed the test first time with no faults*:boogie


Congratulations!!! :yay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lol congratz!


----------

